

Walmart scammed into selling PS4 for $90 - sanxion
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102197050

======
mtmail
I've seen fine print of lowest-price-guarantee that rules out any online
offers. In one case the shop told us to add the shipping cost to the one offer
we presented (shipping cost was zero so we got the deal).

